# Crazy weather in No. CA



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Man, we are getting slammed with rain up here in far Northern CA! Just a couple hours ago we had a thunder storm pass over and dump over 5 inches of rain in @ 45 min.! Shasta Lake is full and it's snowing in the mountains! Haven't seen a May like this ever up here! Usually it's hotter than hell by now! I hope this rain helps us morel hunters but I know that the snow in the high country might really tweek the duration of our season! Good Luck to all; I'll be crossing my fingers! Happy Shroomin'....


----------

